# Will i be able to run new games with ATI RADEON HD 7850 2GB



## akarsh (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to play games like  max payne 3 , battlefield 3 at ultra high settings with 1920*1080 resolution....

My current config is:
AMD PHENOM II X4 945 3.0 GHz
2X2 GB (4 GB) crosair DDR3 RAM
Asrock M3A785GXH/128M motherboard
256 MB integrated video( Graphic ) memory ...
ZEBRONICS 480 WATT SATA Plus (20+4 Pin) ...

I went through a lot of websites, benchmark and reviews , and i found that HD 7850 2GB is  the best buy for a BUDGET of RS.16000 ...

will this support my system config ???
HD 7850 requires a p/s of 500 Watt but i have a p/s of 480 Watt , is it ok if i use the p/s ???

i am open to suggestion for a better graphic card at RS.16000 ... 
Thank you in advance


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2012)

akarsh said:


> 480 WATT smps ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html



> First and the foremost, if you are creating a thread asking for a new graphic card you HAVE to mention the EXACT company, make and model of your Power Supply (SMPS). Specifications would be helpful too.
> 
> "i have a 400w power supply" --- this is wrong.
> "i have a 400w power supply from Corsair" --- this is again wrong.
> ...


----------



## akarsh (Jun 6, 2012)

AMD PHENOM II X4 945 3.0 GHz
2X2 GB (4 GB) crosair DDR3 RAM
Asrock M3A785GXH/128M motherboard
256 MB integrated video( Graphic ) memory ...
ZEBRONICS 480 WATT SATA Plus (20+4 Pin) ...


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 6, 2012)

Replace the Power supply with a Corsair CX500V2 power supply..


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2012)

Buy these:

Corsair CX500v2 @ 3.1K.
HD 7850 2 GB = 15K.

Power Supply change is a must.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 6, 2012)

akarsh said:


> I want to play games like  max payne 3 , battlefield 3 at ultra high settings with 1920*1080 resolution....
> 
> My current config is:
> AMD PHENOM II X4 945 3.0 GHz
> ...


Buddy You dont need that much huge GPU for playing such games...

But you have a great budget so you can buy them

No Doubt you can play all the games but
you can take a cheaper GPU

Nvidia GTX 550 TI is a great choice.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 6, 2012)

Or,
HD7850 @15K
Corsair GS600 @4K

P.S. Your PSU is cr@p and actually a 200Watt PSU at max.


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2012)

yashthedude said:


> Buddy You dont need that much huge GPU for playing such games...
> 
> But you have a great budget so you can buy them
> 
> ...


Battlefield 3 at 1080p @ High with GTX 550 Ti?? Not possible.


----------



## desiJATT (Jun 7, 2012)

No need to go for GS600, just go with ico's suggestion, you'll be fine.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

^^ GS600 will let Op OC his cpu and GPU ( in future ) if he needs.

@ *OP* - your total budget is 16k for PSU+GPU both ? or you can extend it ?


----------



## akarsh (Jun 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ GS600 will let Op OC his cpu and GPU ( in future ) if he needs.
> 
> @ *OP* - your total budget is 16k for PSU+GPU both ? or you can extend it ?



my budget for GPU is RS.16000 ...
my budget for PSU is RS.4000 (or as low as possible , but i do need good quality)


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2012)

k. you have the budget for PSU as well.

Then pick up Corsair GS600 or Seasonic S12II 520w.

GPU = HD 7850 2GB. Best in that price segment.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 7, 2012)

+1 for HD7850(15,200) + GS600 (around 4k i guess)


----------



## Saaby (Jun 7, 2012)

i just bought a Gigabyte Hd7850OC,one of the best value card, i must say. can game @1080p


----------



## akarsh (Jun 7, 2012)

will my sys support HD 7850 , assuming i buy corsair gs600 ???


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 7, 2012)

Your motherboard supports the HD 7850, no worries. It even supports 3-way Xfire.


----------



## Saaby (Jun 7, 2012)

7850 requires 500w psu only


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

akarsh said:


> will my sys support HD 7850 , assuming i buy corsair gs600 ???



GS600 is enough to handle your entire config along with HD7850 just fine and if you need it will let you OC cpu and gpu both .


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2012)

ico said:


> Battlefield 3 at 1080p @ High with GTX 550 Ti?? Not possible.



Yup its possible if you turn off msaa and fxaa. My overclocked 5750 gives me 25-30fps @ 1080p( my 32 inch tv) and believe me, the game is still quite a looker. But all sorts of AA has to be turned off. Everything set to high and not ultra.

550ti is powerful than my 5750 isn't it??


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Yup its possible if you turn off msaa and fxaa. My overclocked 5750 gives me 25-30fps @ 1080p( my 32 inch tv) and believe me, the game is still quite a looker. But all sorts of AA has to be turned off. Everything set to high and not ultra.
> 
> 550ti is powerful than my 5750 isn't it??


25 fps is unplayable in an online game.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2012)

ico said:


> 25 fps is unplayable in an online game.



I guess consoles too produce 25-30 fps and definitely not more. Still people do play these titles over xbox live and psn. If they can,then  pc gamers can as well.

But yeah 550-ti is underpowered ( so is my card) for playing bf3 at its full glory.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 9, 2012)

another vote for 7850+gs600.
Offtopic : with my rig i got avg 30 fps in almost every map but in some map it went to avg 20 fps. (at 1080, all max with aa on,single player). Man i hate to play games bellow 30 fps !!


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ are you suer ? these charts are saying something different :

Battlefield 3 VGA and CPU performance benchmark test
Battlefield 3 VGA and CPU performance benchmark test

are you talking about BF3 ultra settings ?? even my HD6850 is struggling to play it at 1080p resolution with ultra settings - the most playable setting for me is High setting.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ dibya_kol has HD 5770. Ultra seems too much.  May be high.


----------

